
The FTC-Facebook Settlement Does Too Little to Protect Your Privacy - annadane
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2019/07/ftc-facebook-settlement-does-too-little-protect-your-privacy
======
joeblow9999
i can protect my own privacy from facebook abuses by not using facebook

